# Lime skeeterpee



## cnsfarms (Feb 23, 2015)

All I found made no reference to dark or light brown sugar, I used dark and am now worried about the strong dark flavor with dark bs . Any thoughts, did I screw up ?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've made a lime skeeter pee in the past. It was quite good. I used regular white sugar but I think you should be fine. Most of us when we make the lime pee we backsweeten with Cranberry concentrate and make a Cranberry Lime Pee. I also made a batch 2 years ago and added mint extract and a bottle of Rum fir a Mojito type drink. I liked it, my wife didn't. More for me. LOL


----------

